# Lining for dedicated room - Quick Q



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

hey guys.

very quick Q - 

I have a dedicated HT room and all that matters to me is the sound, athstetics is nothing really.

I am trying to do this somewhat on the cheap and improvising as much as possible.

A freind of mine recommended coveringing the room compleatly in floor carpet tiles, Another freind said try covering the room in foam underlay.

I was just wondering out of the 2 which would give the best result?

Craig


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

C - none of the above. Both will do nothing but suck all of the upper mid and high end out of the room and leave the important dialog range through deep bass untouched.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> C - none of the above. Both will do nothing but suck all of the upper mid and high end out of the room and leave the important dialog range through deep bass untouched.


Ah - Any sujestions to make it better?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Standard treatments for home theater include:

Full front wall coverage with absorption 2" thick (minimum)

Side wall reflection panels at least 2" thick

Broadband bass control in the front corners of the room and potentially center of the rear wall if you have bass cancellations off the back wall.

Bryan


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Standard treatments for home theater include:
> 
> Full front wall coverage with absorption 2" thick (minimum)
> 
> ...


If i put up a drawing and some pictures would you mind helping with material and placement please?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not a problem. Happy to help.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Not a problem. Happy to help.



Your a star thanks!!


Hi Sean.

I have made a small basic cad and took some pictures for you to see, i hope this helps.


















here are 2 links to the room pictures



















After i made the CAD up i forgot to add in the window but the dimentions are this:


window 120cm x 60cm

It is

70cm in from the back wall and you can see from the picture its centered in the ceiling.

Craig


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Triangular chunk style absorbers in the 2 front wall wall corners as far as it will go til you hit the angle.

2"ish panels on the side walls directly beside the speakers and then another one on each wall at least for reflections. Might need 2 more.

4" panels facing down straddling the peak of the ceiling for the length of the room.

Angled ceilings are a bit tricky. You can actually use diffusion at those reflections instead of absorption to make the room sound bigger.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Triangular chunk style absorbers in the 2 front wall wall corners as far as it will go til you hit the angle.
> 
> 2"ish panels on the side walls directly beside the speakers and then another one on each wall at least for reflections. Might need 2 more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

Could you supply any links (i saw some cheap ones on ebay) to they particular / best type to use please?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Corner bass absorbers - http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_tri_trap.html

Reflection panels - http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_242.html

Panels for the ceiling peak - http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_244.html

Diffusion - 
http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_gridfusor.html
http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_d1_diffusor.html

Skip anything that's made of foam - especially the stuff on ebay. That company has been caught using non acoustic materials and then posting lab results from OTHER companies products to make it look better. Foam just isn't going to do the job that you need to do.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

bpape said:


> Corner bass absorbers - http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_tri_trap.html
> 
> Reflection panels - http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_242.html
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for that - I see some on ebay quite cheap pack of 20 spongy trinagles for £40 They would be diffusers i guess and corner bass traps for £35 for 2.

not too bad!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Again, the 'spongy' things are foam and really don't work well. Anything that absorbs, can't diffuse too. Diffusion is reflecting sound but redirecting in time and space without losing any energy in the room. The foam won't do that but also does a poor job of absorbing low frequencies.

Like most of anything else, you get what you pay for. Not saying you need to buy from us but there are other companies that use proper core materials and work well.


----------

